# Surf Fishing Satellite Beach 7/5-7/11



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

I fished Satellite Beach for the first time and I must have stayed at the rockiest part of the whole coastline. I broke off a lot of tackle in the rocks at first until I realized that there were a lot of fish in the first trough only 3 feet from shore at or near high tide. I found that the sand fleas were easier to catch at low tide and kept them in a bucket with some damp sand until I was ready to fish. I used light tackle(12# mono),eagle claw 2/0 circle hooks tied in a pompano style rig with surgeon loops and a 1oz. egg sinker. I caught black margate, whiting, and sheepshead as well as lots of 'rock fish'.

All in all , I say Satellite Beach er, Rocks!


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

The rock comments are really funny. Rocks = good fishing but lots of lost rigs. Thanks for the report!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

When i fish a rocky beach or one with a deep drop-off I'll use a lead lift that will bring your rig up faster and save many rigs.Breakaway sells them but are rather expensive.Make your own out of plastic and you'll be fine.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

*Getting Rocked*

It was'nt the sinker getting fouled in the rocks , most of the time it was my hooks..........Even after I changed to circle hooks


----------

